# Shadowsocks & UDP + IPv6



## Gang Starr (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello guys,

I'm wondering if some of you use Shadowsocks and wanted to know if it also tunnels UDP traffic.

I usually always used 3proxy but I simply don't get it how to setup UDP traffic tunneling there. Online stuff about it are mostly topics about problems with UDP that are not solved! So no one has a idea at all and the devs aren't replying.

Does anyone of you maybe have a guide for Debian Jessie for Shadowsocks with UDP traffic tunneling.

Edit: Oh and does it work with IPv6? I have IPv6 on all servers and at home and I'd rather not like to leak my IPv6 at home because it (SS) does not support IPv6.


----------



## Gang Starr (Sep 1, 2015)

I will answer the IPv6 question myself. It works out of the box as tested on my server(s).

Still need someone to answer me the UDP question as I've nothing to test it with.


----------

